# Mini Beasts! :D (The Big Bug Hunt)



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

So, since joining The Big Bug Hunt group on FB I have been out for a few trips with me camera to hunt for mini beasts! 

some of my finds so far:









Field Grasshopper nymph - Chorthippus brunneus (?)

















Flat Backed Millipede - Polydesmus angustus









Cabbage Stem Weevils - Ceutorhynchus pallidactylus









Green Nettle Weevil - Phyllobius pomaceus









Garden Tiger Moth Caterpillar - Arctia caja









Crane Fly - Nephrotoma flavipalpis









Harvestman


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Excellent bug pics.and good to see identifications. A friend has a good website that may interest you. www.britishbugs.org.uk :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice pics, wish I had a cam good enough to take pics like that. Me and the daughter often go bug hunting, had loads of flat backed millipedes last weekend.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some very nice bug pics here, I took a pic of a big beetle the other day(which ive never seen before) i might post it up on this thread for an ID?


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Just found the bug in my photobucket.

This was about an inch long(maybe longer?) it flew onto the front of my t-shirt, then dropped to the ground, so i took some shots of it.

Anyone know what it is? cheers.


----------

